
Why Facebook Is a Waste of Time–and Money–for Nonprofits - artur_makly
https://news.artnet.com/opinion/social-media-steve-lambert-facebook-nonprofits-1230593
======
DyslexicAtheist
actually it is terrible also for many for-profit businesses. For many
industries it's just the wrong platform. Especially for tech or anything not
recreational or hobby related. People just don't want to think about work when
they are on facebook.

As a user you're always at their mercy regarding any changes in their
algorithm. This in itself is not always bad but considering how many times in
the past facebook left their customers hanging I wouldn't spend any money
there (not anymore). Unless you are a multinational with a 5 figure monthly
marketing budget it's no point.

